# Bare bow gap shooting question



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have shot fingers for a pretty long time from trad and now compounds. It has all been bare bow. I guess I am a modified gapper, or instinctive gapper, as I see the shaft under my spot, but do not measure a gap. However, when shooting at a 3D deer sized target, my point on appears to be down around the ankle of the deer.

I watched a video last night on utube of a guy who is apparently a successful target/3D/hunter gapper. He made the comment his point on was 25 yds. I have heard others out here talk about their point on being 40 yards. How do they/you do that?

I draw three under, and hold with two. I anchor with the index finger at the base of my nose. That puts the feathers just to the right of my nose at it's base, and under my eye. As I study the anchor points of the good bare bow shooters, that seems to be pretty common, that is even if they shoot split, or anchor with the middle finger, the arrow appears to end up about where mine is. So if I wanted to do so, how would I reduce my gap?

I know one answer would be a longer arrow. My shafts are about 29" of carbon. Would the extra 3" make that much difference?

I am not so much wanting to be a gapper as I am wanting to learn. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Right after posting this, I saw a thread on the traditional forum where it is being discussed.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1658631


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

The dvd series "masters of barebow" has a ton of stuff on gap,string walking,instinctive,etc.... grreat videos with a ton of info.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

mitchell said:


> I watched a video last night on utube of a guy who is apparently a successful target/3D/hunter gapper. He made the comment his point on was 25 yds. I have heard others out here talk about their point on being 40 yards. How do they/you do that? So if I wanted to do so, how would I reduce my gap? Would the extra 3" make that much difference?


As you already stated...one of the ways you can do that is to shoot longer arrows...and yes...3 longer inches will definitely make a difference.

Other options are to slow your arrow down by going with heavier arrows, heavier points and reducing your draw weight. You will most likely need to also shoot a stiffer spine to compensate for the heavier points even if you also drop your draw weight.

Some archers go extremely heavy with 300g. points.

Another option is to learn how to String Walk.

You can also learn to gap of the sight window.

I aim Instinctive Gap and my POD (Point On Distance) is 95yrds. and I've learned to also use my sight window as a sighting reference very effectively.

The key is finding what works best for your particular goals, abilities and personality.

Most choices are a compromise of choices until you find one that works best for you.

Ray :shade:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Good to hear from you Ray.

I am primarily a hunter archer as you probably know, so the lighter draw heavy head etc is not something I want to chase. I too have been shooting an instinctive gap. At least I now know there is somebody out there with a long POD besides me. 

I may play with the longer arrows some in the spring. I am not really looking for a short point on, just possibly a smaller gap to see if consistency and accuracy gets any better.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

back in my bb days , shooting an old pearson , 63#s , 29" 2216s w/125grn tips and a 28 " dl , never chronod the bow , but I would guess 190 fps , index knuckle on my cheek bone , cock feather touching my nose , the u formed by my index finger around to my thumb would wrap around my jaw with the thumb laying right along the bottom of my jaw ...... = point of aim was a dead on 30 yds , like you the arrow was in the sight picture but not necessarily used as a sight pin , tho I could have , till I picked up tp from this style shooting I was shooting higher 3d scores than the vast majority of sight shooters


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

ia,

Man you need to come back to the light. Sounds like you really had it going.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

mitchell said:


> Good to hear from you Ray.
> 
> I am primarily a hunter archer as you probably know, so the lighter draw heavy head etc is not something I want to chase. I too have been shooting an instinctive gap. At least I now know there is somebody out there with a long POD besides me.
> 
> I may play with the longer arrows some in the spring. _I am not really looking for a short point on, just possibly a smaller gap _to see if consistency and accuracy gets any better.


These two things go hand in hand. If the gaps get tighter most probably the point on will be some longer. The only way to "tighten" gaps is to increase arrow speed and thusly point on distance will most likely increase unless some adjustment is made in the anchor point.
Someone suggested stringwalking...it doesn't work too well in a hunting situation, at least not the way I do it. What happens to me is that in low light times I can't see the string and the marks on my tab to accurately crawl the string for a good shot.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

mitchell said:


> ia,
> 
> Man you need to come back to the light. Sounds like you really had it going.


By far and away my funnest most favoite shooting style , quite honestly now when I try it , TP takes over and the arrow is on its way long before I get anchored , right now I would have a tuff time hitting a barn if I was standing inside it ........... and that isnt an exageration , I have even learned how to punch a back tension release


----------

